# Scan Tool ,Code Readers,1987-1995 Trucks



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Need to diagose a 87 Nissan pick up and 1995 Ford van. 

Just got the old Nissan for $600 to replace bus as second auto. Needs work.

Most scan tools either don't diagnose older autos or they won't work for both autos. 

Any universal scan tools or code readers for older autos? That will also work on transmission codes ,sensor. pressure, etc.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Try a search for OBD I scan tool. I have one which has the individual cables for the big 3 made in US, but the kit did not come with the import connection cable (a full, complete OBD I kit has all 4 cables). Amazon has a handful of the OBD I capable units...not cheap. Certain Auto parts stores might still stock them, or could order them.

IIRC, in 2005 all vehicles sold in the US had to have the OBD II system, which is universal between all manufacturers and models from that date to present.

I recently purchased a OBD II scan/diagnostics tool for just over 1/4 the price of that old OBD I kit that I bought almost 15 years ago. The new tools are far more powerful at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

forluvofsmoke said:


> Try a search for OBD I scan tool. I have one which has the individual cables for the big 3 made in US, but the kit did not come with the import connection cable (a full, complete OBD I kit has all 4 cables). Amazon has a handful of the OBD I capable units...not cheap. Certain Auto parts stores might still stock them, or could order them.
> 
> IIRC, in 2005 all vehicles sold in the US had to have the OBD II system, which is universal between all manufacturers and models from that date to present.
> 
> I recently purchased a OBD II scan/diagnostics tool for just over 1/4 the price of that old OBD I kit that I bought almost 15 years ago. The new tools are far more powerful at a fraction of the cost.


 We have both been online reading till our eyes hurt about scans and codes tools. Son may come back to help soon as he can so we want to be ready.

Right now the only way to go is that 87 truck. Van is slipping in and out of gear. Most don't have a transmission sensor scan that is cheap!

Some cost more than the truck and van combined. 

Thanks for reply. :wave:


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

forluvofsmoke said:


> IIRC, in 2005 all vehicles sold in the US had to have the OBD II system, which is universal between all manufacturers and models from that date to present.


My turn to try to recall correctly, but I believe the change was for all 1996 and newer vehicles. the old R12 Freon went away in 93 or 94.....I think.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

There are many ways to get the codes ,a paper clip will do it you just have to make sure the check Eng. light is working,and you have found the scan port on the vehicle. A 1987 Nissan truck is a good one but oldie and service manuals will be hard to find but since I don`t know the model type I can only give you a ideas so look in this web site http://chilton.cengage.com/ or http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...es&qpvt=nissan+d21+pickup+eng+codes&FORM=VDRE or 



And I`m going to check my ACTRON scan tool to see how far will it go in years to pull the codes. Good luck


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Justaguy987 said:


> My turn to try to recall correctly, but I believe the change was for all 1996 and newer vehicles. the old R12 Freon went away in 93 or 94.....I think.


 I think your right about the freon. I found a scanner that would work for the olde vehivles but it was like $1,500. We think its the tranny sensor or sensors causing the slip in the 95 Van. The new old truck is basically doing ok now. 



readytogo said:


> There are many ways to get the codes ,a paper clip will do it you just have to make sure the check Eng. light is working,and you have found the scan port on the vehicle. A 1987 Nissan truck is a good one but oldie and service manuals will be hard to find but since I don`t know the model type I can only give you a ideas so look in this web site http://chilton.cengage.com/ or http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...es&qpvt=nissan+d21+pickup+eng+codes&FORM=VDRE or
> 
> 
> 
> And I`m going to check my ACTRON scan tool to see how far will it go in years to pull the codes. Good luck


 Not sure if it works or not. Cruise control stopped, ABS light is on more than off, changed ABS harnes and sensor in front for that but it still comes on .

Van been a good one and its paid for. So don't want to get rid of it.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Don`t sale them the new stuff is junk and a nightmare to fix, Actron cp9015 scanner reads 1995 codes and older ford`s and there is also a way to pull them with a meter and jumper wire ,also on the abs system ford had issues with them especially on vehicles with a speed sensor on the rear end ,don`t go crazy buying tools I have fix many problems with a good repair manual ,you tube and a nice digital voltmeter.
Let me know the eng size and model of the vehicles. Good Luck


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Don`t sale them the new stuff is junk and a nightmare to fix, Actron cp9015 scanner reads 1995 codes and older ford`s and there is also a way to pull them with a meter and jumper wire ,also on the abs system ford had issues with them especially on vehicles with a speed sensor on the rear end ,don`t go crazy buying tools I have fix many problems with a good repair manual ,you tube and a nice digital voltmeter.
> Let me know the eng size and model of the vehicles. Good Luck


 Thanks RTG, we bit the bullet and got a scanner that will read the ford.  We just ordered ' 31403 Innova OBD1 and OBD11.' $195 total.

Figure we will have this van for life so the scanner tool will be used for awhile if Gods willing. 
:dunno:

Today we took van for a drive an it is not slipping now. Plus with wires,plugs,full tuneup, tranny tuneup and front ABS Harness sensor it runs fantastic! :wave:

We sold the bus and i still feel lost when I think of it. We gave that one away but got lots of years out of it. Now we have spent over half of the $3500 we got for bus on these two old vehicals.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We ordered this one below. 31403 scanner tool kit,has all the wires, etc.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

The first thing to do with a Ford that is showing electronic glitches is to thoroughly clean the battery connections and the body grounds, I have seen a lot of problems lead back to voltage spikes.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Need to diagose a 87 Nissan pick up and 1995 Ford van.
> 
> Just got the old Nissan for $600 to replace bus as second auto. Needs work.
> 
> ...


I have an OBD 1 scanner and an OBD 2. both work well. Yep, OBD1

Walmart has an OBD1 scan tool for imports...
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Innova-3...75035&wl11=online&wl12=50997130&wl13=&veh=sem

Lots of GM scan tools out there, didn't see one on ebay for Fords.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Since you can drive them, why not just stop at an auto parts store? Most will do code reading for free (at least the national chains do). Never tried getting a code reader but they also loan out tools so you can do something at home then return the tool.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Check this out.



I went up in the attic and found my old stuff.







I don`t think Lisle make the key for the Fords but a good Chilton manual is not a bad idea. But your Innova is a great tool. Don't sell the van.


----------

